# swedisk gtr34 insurence. Sweeds, please chime in!



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey guys

Have been phoning some different insurance companies for quotes on coverage on the 34gtr. But since the swedish companies always quote on the models already registered in Sweden, I was more keen on hearing what you guys from Sweden pay for coverage!

TIA:smokin: 

Dela


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

I can't help you on what a R34 GT-R costs to insure here in Sweden, but, what I can tell you is that I am currently paying around 6,000 kr for my R33 GT-R V-spec if that helps at all ? :thumbsup:


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

it is definitely a ball park figure I work with! thanks man!

others?


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats cheap r33gtsman if you pay for full insurance.
I am 25 years old and paying aprox 1000GBP (12000SEK) per year for full insurance for my R33 GT-R.


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

I have quotes at around 1500GBP for full insurance on both 996 911 cab and supra single turbo. The gtr34 they are not very much keen on givin' exact figures...


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Bolle said:


> Thats cheap r33gtsman if you pay for full insurance.
> I am 25 years old and paying aprox 1000GBP (12000SEK) per year for full insurance for my R33 GT-R.


Yes I thought it was a good price as well, then again, I do have the following in my favour !
I am 34 years old (35 in August)  
We live in a little villiage
And, we do have our two other cars (2005 Volvo S40 & 2004 Renault Megane combi), our two cats, and our house all insured with the same company (Länsförsäkringar). This is why I have the good discounted price :clap: 

Oh yes, that is for full insurance, not bad eh.


----------

